# Star San - 1.6ml Per Litre?



## The King of Spain

Using this for the first time. At the perscribed rate of one oz to 5 Gallon thats only 1.6ML per litre. Those increments are almost too small measure. Have I got this right.


----------



## QldKev

Yep, the ratio is correct. Go to the chemist and buy a 5ml syringe. Makes life a bit easier.

QldKev


----------



## oldbugman

The King of Spain said:


> Using this for the first time. At the perscribed rate of one oz to 5 Gallon thats only 1.6ML per litre. Those increments are almost too small measure. Have I got this right.


go to the chemist and get a syringe.


----------



## The King of Spain

OldBugman said:


> go to the chemist and get a syringe.



Thanks. Guess that was pretty obvious.


----------



## Effect

I mix up a cubes worth...so I don't need a syringe - just use the little markings on the side of the bulb under the lid.


----------



## mickoz

Phillip said:


> I mix up a cubes worth...so I don't need a syringe - just use the little markings on the side of the bulb under the lid.



How long does that last? The reason I ask is that Starsan deteriorates pretty quickly over time if the water is not pure. If you use demineralised water you can extend the "mixed" shelf life of Starsan considerably.
As a side note I always use a 500ml squirty bottle with 1ml of Starsan. This will do a brew session + clean my taps for several weeks.

Mick


----------



## samhighley

OldBugman said:


> go to the chemist and get a syringe.



Or if your wife is at the hospital giving birth, keep your pockets open everytime you visit the delivery suite. If you're lucky like me, then lots of syringes will accidently fall into your open pockets.


----------



## Effect

Sammy said:


> Or if your wife is at the hospital giving birth, keep your pockets open everytime you visit the delivery suite. If you're lucky like me, then lots of syringes will accidently fall into your open pockets.




lol! :lol: 


As for the shelf life...I use the sanatiser alot and lots of it at a time. I actually only make up half a cube. Lasts about 3 brews - 1 and a half months


----------



## oldbugman

Sammy said:


> Or if your wife is at the hospital giving birth, keep your pockets open everytime you visit the delivery suite. If you're lucky like me, then lots of syringes will accidently fall into your open pockets.


Or go to the shooting gallery and get some for free.

Or skip the gallery and go to some public toilets and go through the sticky bins.


----------



## chappo1970

FFS!

If you have kids steal the eye droper/syringe from the kiddies panadol. If you don't have go visit friends who do and follow step #1... just a word of warning...run like you stole it if the misses catches ya! :lol:


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> FFS!
> 
> If you have kids steal the eye droper/syringe from the kiddies panadol. If you don't have go visit friends who do and follow step #1... just a word of warning...run like you stole it if the misses catches ya! :lol:



Just watch the Neurofen syringes, the starsan makes the writing on the syringe come off, oh the measurements, use panadol ones..


----------

